# Homes needed for 60+ rescue cats - BASINGSTOKE, HAMPSHIRE



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

STARescue is a small pet welfare based in Basingstoke, Hampshire, operating out of Shirley, the founder and a few volunteers homes.

Currently Shirley has in excess of 60 cats in that are looking for new homes, a few of them can be viewed on the STARescue website

www.starescue.info

If you can help rehome a cat please contact Shirley>

(Please note as Shirley looks after most of the animals her self as well as fund raising she may not be available to take your call or respond to you email immediately, so please bear with her)

Before leaving STARescue, Shirley ensures all cats are vaccinated and neutered (if old enough to be otherwise she will arrange neutering for you when they reach maturity), and will normally carry out home checks to ensure you and your new family member are a good match for one another


----------

